# Sticky  Comments and postings in the Fishing Gallery/Forum



## Gavin Gait

Due to the membership of the website being International with most of our members not having English as a first language can I remind everyone to please use English only when posting in the Forum and in Comments under photos in the Gallery please.

Although the bulk of the photo's uploaded in the Fishing Gallery are by UK residents we do have a large membership that enjoy the photo's and they do struggle to understand comments that are in text "speak" or broad local dialects.

Please also refrain from posting abusive messages either against individuals or specific groups. Anyone who does use abusive language will have the posts deleted and repeated postings of an abusive nature will result in that member being removed from the site.

If you are posting a link to an outside web page please put in an explanation of what the link is for.

Posts in local dialects , not in English , will be deleted without explanation

Davie Tait
Moderating Team


----------

